# Deploy and Testing HTML5 Application on TIVO Bolt



## manhhut86 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi all, 
I am currently develop an HTML5 application for smartTV based on OperaSDK. I already tested the app on simulator and now I want to test it on real Tivo Device before publishing to Opera TV Store.
Some guys tell me *telnet to device and run lauch command*, but it does not works for me because of it seem port 23 does not open.
Does anyone here know how I can deploy my application to Tivo Device to test it.

Thank in advance


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Look at:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10183219#post10183219


----------

